# Anyone watching the Casey Anthony trial?



## Marty (Jun 21, 2011)

Did anyone happen to catch the day where she came in looking like Miss Innocence USA? She wore a white button down blouse with a rounded collar trimmed in lace with puffy sleeves. I haven't seen one of those since I wore one like that as a little girl! Her hair was drawn back into a perfect severe bun. She looked like a conservative librarian from the 40's or 50's.

She's so pretty and the pictures of her and her poor little daughter show such a resemblance. Those big beautiful eyes. Her mother took great care to dress her up so cutely and sweetly in her lovely outfits. Little Caylee's pink bedroom is fit for a little princess with beautiful decorations and so many toys. Its obvious at one time this child was loved by her mommy.

Then I look back again at Casey Anthony and I can't help the way my claws come out. What on earth went wrong here? How on earth did that mother snap in the brain is beyond me.

This judge is good. He is trying very hard not to allow this courtroom to turn into a three ring circus. I only hope they do not mistrial. I am really worried about that. This baby deserves justice.


----------



## kaykay (Jun 21, 2011)

I have been following it from the beginning.

The thing is this is such a dysfunctional family that it is just mind boggling.

Casey for sure learned how to lie and deny from her mom and dad. Which is no excuse but shows the pattern

And that fact that she put her life in the hands of a newer atty with little experience is also mind boggling. Her atty has made so many mistakes and looks so out of place in that courtroom. I think the lead atty (that has way more experience) really needs to step in more. She has to be represented right or they will win an appeal and start all over again.

I do worry there will be a mistrial but I sure hope not.

The judge spanked both attys pretty good yesterday

I feel sorry for the jury.


----------



## Jill (Jun 21, 2011)

I haven't had time to watch much of the trial with my client appointments, but based on the news coverage I have seen -- I'm concerned that justice may not be served




Some of the tactics are very OJ reminiscent


----------



## Davie (Jun 21, 2011)

I have not gotten to watch it as much as I would like. I can't believe how dysfunctional this whole family is--so very sad indeed.

I would not want to be on this jury as I would still have so many questions that may or may not have been addressed and I just have not heard or seen it discussed. Yes, a young beautiful child lost her life, but questions like, when, how, DNA, not sure I hold must stock in the "SMELL FACTOR" and I'll tell you I can smell death a mile away--still unproven in my book but so was DNA years ago-- how can you separate that smell from other's in the environment. I would have loved to have heard the *entire testimony* of both medical examiners and the forsenic antropologists -- sounds like very differing opinions.

Everyone talks about her mother's actions/behaviors after Caylee's disappearance but watching this family makes we question the possibility of some form of brainwashed behavior--a person void of emotion--like some of our prisoners of war back in WWII--only way to cope was to be nothing--do nothing and you show nothing and you are off the grid so to speak. Years of this type behavior and you no longer know how to act and if you did what consequence would be heaped upon you. Just MHO and it is for the entire family--some unusually behaviors from all of them.

This trial makes me wish I could go back a few decades and pursue my law degree--law absolutely fascinates me and I would love to be there day in and day out to hear all the testimony. Must say though that there would be some cases that I would not want to have to be a jurist on that is for sure.

Right now from what I have seen, this trial may be in trouble--either aquital or will wind up on appeal and doing it all again--at this point and time with what I have seen and heard there are still too many unanswered questions and doubts in my mind.


----------



## ohmt (Jun 21, 2011)

I have watched quite a bit. It is so sad though. There are many unanswered questions and a large part of that is because Casey lies so much. Every time she speaks a new story comes out. I feel bad for her parents. That little girl was loved-i don't think by Casey, but by her grandparents.


----------



## weebiscuit (Jun 21, 2011)

I haven't watched any of the trail. too busy outside! I just see clips here and there when i watch the national news, but all I can say it that for me, it doesn't matter too much what the lawyers say, because that little baby was not reported missing for a whole stinkin' month, during which time Casey was dancing her butt off and having a great time. THAT says more to me than what any lawyer could ever say.


----------



## Marty (Jun 22, 2011)

That is not a grieivng mother. Not even close.


----------



## Charlene (Jun 22, 2011)

i've been watching the trial coverage as much as i can. i do not see mistrial as this judge is all business. while i haven't agreed with many of his rulings, i don't think anything he has said or done has so far led to any issues that would indicate a successful appeal if she is convicted. her biggest problem is her attorney. this man had only been practicing THREE YEARS when he took this case. i cannot figure out why the older bearded attorney has not done more in the courtroom. he is much more seasoned and i have yet to see him look like a baffoon like her lead attorney has looked. you can bet, if she is convicted, she will scream ineffective assistance of counsel and i think, rightfully so.

i don't know if she is guilty. her actions during that 31 days are suspect, big time. BUT, there is reasonable doubt all over the place. it only takes one juror to hold out. the only possibility i see is a hung jury which would lead to a mistrial and a re-try.

i'm leaning toward guilty at this point. this family gives "dysfunctional" a whole new meaning. with the accusations she has made against her father and her brother, i don't see how she CAN'T take the stand. that prosecutor will eat her alive on cross examination.

i know defendants are always told to not show emotion during testimony. but, if that was me and i had to sit through gruesome photos of MY child, whether i was guilty or innocent...there wouldn't be enough kleenex on the planet to catch my sobs. i just do not get her demeanor, she it 100% unemotional. either she is guilty as sin and doesn't care, her acting rivals that of elizabeth taylor, or she is simply not human!

of all the witnesses so far, i had a hard time watching her mother testify. that poor woman is obviously devastated. she clearly loves that grandbaby, i cannot imagine what she is going through.


----------



## Jill (Jun 22, 2011)

I'm not sure what personality disorder Casey Anthony has, but it seems like she just has no true feelings for anyone except herself. I feel so much sadness for her parents. Can you imagine raising someone and seeing (they must see???) that she has no compassion or ability to care for anyone else? I don't know what makes someone that way, but she is hollow inside.


----------



## Riverrose28 (Jun 22, 2011)

Jill I so agree with you, can you believe it? I also have been wondering what type of personality disorder she has. She is so self serving and cold. I also feel very sorry for the Grand Mother as she seems to be the only one that is actually grieving for this child, and if it wasn't for her 911 call her daughter would still be out partying and telling her lies. I do think the smell in the car will be her downfall, and the fact that she abandoned it, and went about her merry way. I don't care if the child drowned or died in some other accident, you don't go out and have a good ole merry time afterwards without having some kind of mental illness.


----------



## Bess Kelly (Jun 23, 2011)

I agree will all and add that the duct tape over her mouth/nose is just not something that you would find in an accidental drowning. Plus, if the child truly did drown, then the first thought would be call 911 !!! (At least for most people) That would have resulted in no charge as an accidental death or some lesser charge than murder...child neglect, etc.

That and the fact that she "partied-hardy" it appears, with no concern for over a month before reporting a missing child -- this was during the call her mother made to 911??? I don't care how dysfunctional she was, these things lead me to feel she was the cause of the child's death and just didn't care, like it would all just be undiscovered. What a mess!! Sadly a beautiful child has died.


----------



## kaykay (Jun 23, 2011)

If you go back to the beginning when Casey got pregnant you will get a new view of George & Cindy. They were the ones that taught Casey how to deny when they kept telling family and neighbors that Casey was not pregnant when she so obviously was. (look at the family wedding pics when Casey is really showing and her mother still denies Casey is pregnant) George also once lied about having a job and going to work everyday when he didnt actually have a job. Sound familiar?

And I do think George had an affair while Caylee was missing with the volunteer. The pictures of the two are way too cozy.

I do think without a doubt Casey killed Caylee.

Casey and her mom got in a huge fight where Cindy threatened to take custody away right before Casey went "missing". I think Casey figured if she couldnt have Caylee no one was going to have her. And it was the ultimate way to hurt her mom and dad. I think this way she thought she would go back to being their little girl.

Its all really sad twisted stuff.


----------



## Riverrose28 (Jun 23, 2011)

Well it seems to me that her parents are sticking by her, and don't want the death penalty, but according to news reports they think she is guilty. She is putting them through a night mare. I think the abuse defense is a ruse. I've heard it before, and I think it is a lie, just like she lies about everything. Maybe she is narcisstic, seems like she only cares about her and no one else. Just like Scott Petterson. Only know she is done! Her defense stinks.


----------



## shelia (Jun 23, 2011)

I sure hope the defense plans to tie this all together for the jury at the end.

If you go back and read the early transcripts of Lee Anthony, George Anthony and Jesse Grund it gives you a lot of insight into what Casey is all about. Poor Caylee was loved, but she was also used as a tool by Cindy to control Casey. Cindy is very manipulative.

I think Casey was so angry at her mother that she killed Caylee on purpose. Caylee may have been wanting Grandma at the time too.

I think in Caseys mind she feels it was her mothers fault. She feels no guilt for what she has done.

The defense needs to discredit George and Lee because the things they have said can bury her.

At least read those transcripts if you have any doubt. (George and Lee)

I followed it very closely when she was first missing till she was found. It has been kind of hit and miss with the trail though. I don't know if the jury will be able to read the transcripts or not.

I think she chose Biaz because she felt she could control him and she felt smarter than him. I don't think she wanted to risk somone who would see right through her. (not wise, I know) but that seems to be how she thinks.


----------



## Marty (Jul 2, 2011)

I've been watching daily. This trial is an absolute mess. The whole thing is so convoluted.......





The defense lawyer is a quack! But then, so is his client.

You know, I'd like to smack that darn smirk off of Casey's face and I don't care what kind of personality disorder she has. NO EXCUSE! She's a murdering looney. If she didn't want that beautiful child, her parents would have taken and raised that baby in a heartbeat without her.


----------



## kaykay (Jul 2, 2011)

Casey is for sure a sociopath and they have no feelings for anyone but themselves. That is why she only cries when they talk about HER.

I agree with news commentators that her mother lying on the stand for her probably nailed her coffin. The jury has to think that Cindy knows Casey is guilty and thats why she perjured herself. Her dad pretty much said on the stand that casey did it.

I have to think though a lot of mothers would have done it to help a daughter on a death penalty case


----------



## Margo_C-T (Jul 2, 2011)

I too think Casey is a sociopath(doesn't feel empathy for the feelings of others, narcissistic, among other things)--AND, that she is a pathological liar(one of my psychology profs described that as 'lying when the truth would do better'...and I think that describes it SO well--my first husband qualified as one, so I've seen it 'up close and personal'...luckily I realized it early on and divorced the sorry sor-and-so!) Casey's issues *might*be ascribed to raising by parents w/ issues of their own, but still...

Agree w/ theories that the baby interfered w/ her desire to just 'party, party, party'...so was 'disposed of' w/o a second thought. The whole thing is SO very sad...I hope, and expect, that Casey will be convicted and spend a good long time in prison...no chance at parole.Of course, with that crock of an attorney of hers, an appeal would be forthcoming, I suspect.

(Sidebar: someone mentioned the OJ trial...recently, as I tried to wiggle on a pair of MY leather work gloves, I thought what a crock it was that he likely 'got off' due to 'not being able to get on' those black gloves(remember?) First, he had on latex gloves, and second, those gloves had gotten wet, then 'sat'for awhile. When even my OWN WELL-FITTING gloves, after being damp w/ sweat and other sources(from actually USING my hands for work), shrink a bit, and stiffen a bit, and thus, are VERY hard to 'wiggle' on, yet DO FIT me...then it is VERY likely those gloves DID fit him...but were just exhibiting a common issue w/ leather gloves that have gotten damp while off the hands. IMO, the jury, already 'star-stuck', I believe, was TOTALLY mislead by that ploy(and you can't tell me his defense lawyers didn't know how that would appear, either. UGH.)

Margo


----------



## shorthorsemom (Jul 2, 2011)

So sad. I watch my friend who would give anything to have a child and would have given her eye teeth to adopt a little girl like Caylee and Casey who threw her child away and partied when her daughter was missing. How it took that long before anybody called 911 asking where Caylee was is even sadder. They can throw away the key on the whole family.




Even worse for those who know the pain of losing a child, watching this trial and this sick person who threw away her daughter just like trash.



Accident or murder, that is just colder than cold. sad. I remember when they found Caylee and were showing her photos on TV and my girlfriend had just lost her 1 month old micro preemie baby and she said... "I would have been a good mom for that baby girl, why couldn't Casey just have given her away to somebody like me to treasure for her whole life".


----------



## Katiean (Jul 2, 2011)

She (Casey) had me questioning things whit Zanney the nanny. Something just didn't ring true. Then NO ONE lived in the apartment for what, 2 years? Then she partied, I do not think the child would have been reported missing if Casey's mother didn't push it.


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Jul 2, 2011)

As someone who waited too long and now can not have a child but would give anything if I could, knowing that child was thrown out like trash just sickens me.

There are too many churches, organizations, etc that will help when you either don't want your child or can't care for it. Even some states allow drop offs at fire stations with no questions asked.

Drowning or murder...either way that whole family is mentally ill and an innocent child is gone.


----------



## shelia (Jul 2, 2011)

I do believe that Casey had originally planned to kill her parents also. I believe it was not brought up in court because it would just dristract from the case.

She had told Amy that her parents would be moving out, (getting a divorce and such) and that Casey would get the house. She even made plans for Amy to move in with her to pay expenses. Amy even had her mail forwarded to the Anthony home.

I think the web searches were part of her planning stage to kill them all.

I think she was unable to pull off her complete plans for some reason. (possibly because of her increased drug use) She may have gotten angry and killed Caylee prematurly. She then had no plan. She enjoyed watching them suffer and beg. She was now in control and she loved it. You could see in court that she had no feelings for her parents or Caylee.

The pictures shown of her and Caylee does not mean that she loved Caylee. It only means she was having fun at the time. her actions around caylee were only only to pretend to be what she knew people would expect of her. I would bet that she never really spent much time with Caylee.

I first became interested in this case when Caylee first became missing. It was so hard to accept that a person could be so cold and evil, and yet seem so happy and carefree.


----------



## Marty (Jul 3, 2011)

George makes me sit up and take notice. He is extremely careful how to answer questions and watching his wording very carefully. I have no doubt he treasured that little baby. For a while I thought that death threat was all a hoax since he let so many people know where he was and what he was about to do to himself.... and that he somehow found Casey with a dead Caylee and in trying to protect her, he helped Casey hide the remains.

He is lying, but I'm not sure about what. He is very smart and police savvy. He would know exactly what to do to through the police off and confuse this whole case. I'm thinking he knows so much more than what he is letting on. He looks at Casey with such distain. He also threw her to the wolves when he said Caylee was last with Casey.....1+1=2.

I do think River Cruz is telling the truth too.


----------



## kaykay (Jul 3, 2011)

> I do believe that Casey had originally planned to kill her parents also. I believe it was not brought up in court because it would just dristract from the case.She had told Amy that her parents would be moving out, (getting a divorce and such) and that Casey would get the house. She even made plans for Amy to move in with her to pay expenses. Amy even had her mail forwarded to the Anthony home.
> 
> I think the web searches were part of her planning stage to kill them all.


What an interesting theory! I had not heard this one. I kept wondering about the "neck breaking" etc searches because it just didnt seem to apply to Caylee.

Marty I agree with some of what you said about George. I absolutely believe he had an affair because no one would send a text like that to "just a volunteer" I do not however believe he had any idea what happened to Caylee or helped cover it.

I also think once his daughter threw him under the bus - it was more than he could take and he turned on her. Cant really blame him. You can only put someone through so much before they bite. Even a parent.

I also think once this is all over you will see George and Cindy divorce.

I am still worried that Casey will get a new trial due to the incompetence of her attorney. He has made so many huge mistakes ughh. I would hate to see all of these people have to go through this again.

Casey should admit her sins and let her family go. But being that she is a sociopath that will never happen


----------



## Katiean (Jul 3, 2011)

MR Anthony was a retired police officer. Wouldn't it just be second nature to whisk the kid out of the pool and call 911 while giving CPR? I do not believe she drowned in the family pool unless Casey did it. I also believe that if Casey just didn't want the child the grandparents would have taken her. You can tell they loved that baby very much.


----------



## shelia (Jul 4, 2011)

Did anyone listen to the closing arguments? Ashton did a great job summing it all up and tying it all together. I missed it the first time but got to see the recording of most of it.

Any guesses on how long it will take the jury to come back with a verdict?


----------



## FrostyMeadows (Jul 5, 2011)

shelia said:


> Did anyone listen to the closing arguments? Ashton did a great job summing it all up and tying it all together. I missed it the first time but got to see the recording of most of it.
> 
> Any guesses on how long it will take the jury to come back with a verdict?


My guess...2 days then guilty then appeal. This is just too sad.


----------



## kaykay (Jul 5, 2011)

I think they will have a verdict today.

I also thought both of the prosecueter's closing arguments were a slam dunk. Ending with the tattoo was priceless

Odd what a close relationship Biaz and Casey have.


----------



## shelia (Jul 5, 2011)

I forgot to put my guess down. I will guess a week, because I think they will discuss the evidence before they vote the first time.

I do agree that Baez and Casey have a strange relationship. She sure seems to be poison to everyone who comes in contact with her. I wonder if we will ever find out if they stay in contact after the trial is over. I wondered if he was just using her to keep this high profile case. When the trail is over and he walks away maybe, then we will hear what Casey has to say. i think she may do it because she will still want attention. It would be lies, of course.

I am not sure she will get the death penalty, but she will at least get life without parole.

If she gets life she will not automaticly get an appeal.


----------



## HGFarm (Jul 5, 2011)

There are many kinds of mental illness- I dont believe she just 'snapped'. There are too many underlying signs of pretty disturbing behavior. What a wicked witch and I know what she deserves but perhaps not what she will get. I just dont know. Havent really got to see any of the trial- just tidbits on the news.


----------



## shelia (Jul 5, 2011)

Just some thoughts and I am trying to keep an open mind here;

In our justice system every defendant has to have a defense attorney. We all know Baez was in over his head, but could someone else have proven reasonable doubt? Do you think a different attorney could have convinced you that she may not be guilty? Did he leave out anything?

I think it was a no win situation. (I will have to eat my words if they come back with not guilty!)

Unless she gets the death penalty they will have to come up with something new that could change the outcome of the trail for her to get an appeal. While Baez looked pretty bad up there, I don't think he blew the case.

The only defense I could possibly think of would be if they could find something wrong in her brain. Either way, she would still need to be locked up for life. It could only make a difference on whether she would get the death penalty or not.


----------



## SampleMM (Jul 5, 2011)

The Jury has reached their verdict........going to be read 2:15 EST


----------



## bonloubri (Jul 5, 2011)

Just got a news report. "NOT GUILTY"


----------



## FrostyMeadows (Jul 5, 2011)

I am so surprised, there is no justice for that little girl. Now she feels bullet proof, she can get away with anything. What will she do next?


----------



## BBH (Jul 5, 2011)

It sounds like Casey may still spend quite some time in jail...will have to wait until Thursday morning....


----------



## kaykay (Jul 5, 2011)

I am just shocked. I thought they put on such a great case. I thought she would at least be guilty of child abuse/neglect for not reporting her missing 31 days.

The sick thing is she will probably walk free on Thursday (time served) and make millions off the death of her daughter. And now all of her lies have validation. Sick stuff


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Jul 5, 2011)

I am stunned and so saddened. Simply no justice for that beautiful little angel.


----------



## ohmt (Jul 5, 2011)

I knew it would come back not guilty for the murder charges as they had no solid evidence she did it. I really believe she did, but just wish there was more evidence. I am extremely disappointed she was not found guilty for child neglect. At least everyone knows what she has done now-i believe that will at least give her daughter some justice.


----------



## Jill (Jul 5, 2011)

I'd taken my mom to lunch today and when we got back to her house, the kitchen tv was still on FOX News. They had just announced the verdict. She and I both literally gasped when we read the screen captions. Sickening. Just all around, such a mess and it feels like justice took vacation on this one. Very sad





It sounds like she can face a *maximum* of 1yr in prison for each of her four (4) counts of misleading statements to the police... having already been in jail for 3yrs, she's going to do _little if any_ additional time behind bars





She could write a book or sell her story to a movie studio, she could take out full page ads admitting she did it and how... cut and dye her hair, change her name, move and go on and live life continuing to be a monster who uses everyone and cares for no one but herself


----------



## Margo_C-T (Jul 5, 2011)

Another travesty of justice to match the OJ verdict! What do these people(the jury) need...a video of Casey chloroforming, or taping the mouth and nose of, that poor doomed little child??? What *innocent* person would not 'bother' to mention that their 2 yr. old child just happened to be 'missing' for over a MONTH: what inference should be drawn from that, just for one point???

Very telling, I believe, that the jury refused to explain their verdict; can you say shameful cowardice and guilt??

As I'm sure anyone can tell, this verdict REALLY upsets me; why even have a 'jury of your peers' when in society, it is becoming increasingly 'fashionable' to NEVER presume to 'judge' anyone else's actions/behavior, no matter how blatantly ILLEGAL, not to say IMMORAL, and flat out WRONG, it is shown to be. Penalties only 'threatened', seldom if ever delivered, leads to an attitude of 'I can ultimately get away with just about anything'.This does NOT make for a better society; instead, a worse and worse one...but it IS 'oh, so politically correct', and like good little sheep, too many just accept this loss of ethics and (gasp! yes, I'll say it...MORALS!) without challenge.

I am ashamed for my country and our purported 'judicial' system, now so busy bending over backwards to 'protect the rights of the accused' that the victims are shunted aside and all but forgotten/ignored.

I hope this young women is shunned for the rest of her miserable life...along with those who swallowed her defense's pitiful excuses and 'theories'(apparently THOSE, with no 'smoking gun'. passed muster with the sad excuse for a jury, while the similarly circumstantial(no smoking gun)presentation of the prosecution received no such generous consideration.

Flame away, if you must...I stand by my opinion. I was privileged to be born, and to have lived in, this great country for many years; I liked it a LOT better in years past. Many of you, sadly, will never know the USA you missed...perfect? Not by a long sight, but better...yes, better... than now. JMHO. Of course, a return to core values is always possible, when enough truly WANT it to happen, and behave accordingly. Question is...how many do?

Margo


----------



## shelia (Jul 5, 2011)

I just got back home and saw the verdict. They say that Baez will now be considered an A list attorney. I guess I will just eat my words now.

They came back so soon! They must not have been able to determine the cause of her death. Without that, nothing else mattered.


----------



## Jill (Jul 5, 2011)

Margo_C-T said:


> Another travesty of justice to match the OJ verdict! What do these people(the jury) need...a video of Casey chloroforming, or taping the mouth and nose of, that poor doomed little child??? What *innocent* person would not 'bother' to mention that their 2 yr. old child just happened to be 'missing' for over a MONTH: what inference should be drawn from that, just for one point???
> 
> Very telling, I believe, that the jury refused to explain their verdict; can you say shameful cowardice and guilt??
> 
> ...



With you ALL THE WAY, Margo


----------



## HGFarm (Jul 5, 2011)

I too am just absolutely shocked and disappointed and sickened. She lied so badly about everything from the beginning. No wonder she is smiling- she got away with it all. And that poor child is still just as dead.

I hear the 'nanny' that she claimed the child was staying with (and who NEVER met her or the child) is suing her for defamation of character and damaging her reputation. That trial is supposed to start in August.


----------



## Marty (Jul 6, 2011)

I feel like I've been violated all over again. I look into the eyes of that adorable child and can't control myself.

Another child killer goes free to walk around loose and go on her merry way. When will it stop? My anger is so over the top. This only shows that our judicial system needs a big overhaul. Something I have fought here for years. The deals, the plea bargins, make me vomit. And its very true that unless I get some politition in my back pocket, or find a ton of money to donate to someone in the captial for their election fund, I don't stand a chance. Justice? Where is it? And they wonder why people take the laws into their own hands sometimes.


----------



## Charlene (Jul 6, 2011)

i have my flame suit on...you have to remember, the jury found her "not guilty". they did NOT find her "innocent". emotions are running high, as they should. however, this jury's verdict, IMO, was the proper verdict. you can't send a person to the death chamber based on the smells in her car. you can't send a person to the death chamber based on her lifestyle. while we ALL know she probably did it, the state did not PROVE she did. if you really pick apart the state's "evidence", there was very little that pointed to guilt. much of the forensics was pure crap. it's a double-edged sword. she probably got away with murder but given the lack of true evidence, it simply could not be proven. would YOU want to be convicted and sentenced to death because your car smelled bad?

*I* don't know if she did it. i *think* she did but we will never know. what i do know is that she has zero maternal instincts. but, that doesn't mean she killed her child.

better that one guilty person goes free than 10 innocent people go to jail. again, while we can't all agree on this verdict, we SHOULD agree that this country has the BEST judicial system in the world. it just doesn't always work like we THINK it should.


----------



## Charley (Jul 6, 2011)

Thank you Charlene. You have said exactly what I wanted too.

Also, I feel the media has led many, who did not watch and listen to every word, into reaching the media's decision on guilty or not guilty. The media does this over and over and still so many don't think for themselves but are herded by the media. It is their profession and they are good at it!


----------



## Davie (Jul 6, 2011)

These are just my opinions and I'll put my flame suit on as well. This comes from a paralegal that has done a lot of legal research.

First off *put your emotions aside and look at only the facts in evidence*--not the media lawyers, not their comments during all the side bars--what the Jury actually heard in court.

Here is why I had too many questions to convict if I was on the jury.

Did a young beautiful child die: ABSOLUTELY YES!!

Does the family know more than they let on: ABSOLUTELY YES!!!

Is this family one of the worst cases of dysfunctional family I've seen: WITHOUT A DOUBT.

Did Casey have something to do with the death: MORE THAN LIKELY

FATHER IS A RETIRED POLICE OFFICER: He know all the in/outs of crime scenes, questions to ask and how to answer to avoid providing a true answer. WHY THE ATTEMPTED SUICIDE & NOTE--???? I believe he is a family tryant--rule with an iron fist.

MOTHER: Imcompentate fool--purgering herself on the stand. Trying to cover up facts that Caylee did know how to get out the door and into the pool on her own--could Caylee do it -- possible maybe not probable as shown by photos. Why was she determined to deny Casey's pregnacy???

CASEY: Habitual Liar: YOU BET YOUR LIFE!!!!

BROTHER: Knows a whole lot more that he testified too. Probably father helped prepare for testimony to avoid actual answers to questions asked. Why was he kept out of Casey's pregnancy.

Facts in evidence:

Medical Examiners Testimony: Cause of Death: HOMICIDE, Method of Death: UNKNOWN

NO DNA FOUND: If body was in trunk as they say--a decomposing body leaves behind fluids, maggots, other forensic evidence that was not found--just the smell. Trunk carpet was tested.

FINGER PRINTS: None found on the Duct Tape. I've seen duct tape that can't stick to itself and I've seen the industrial kind that you can't pry apart with a crowbar. Tape was not found on the skull, but with a clump of hair. Tape was tested but clean. Tape could have been used to close plastic bag and when bag deteriated fell onto the hair.

SMELL EVIDENCE: I'm sorry but this is not based in scientific fact--I know years ago neither was DNA testing. How can you separate one smell from another or know that it is a PURE sample.

COULD NOT PLACE MOTHER AT THE SCENE OF THE CRIME

COULD NOT IDENTIFY THE SCENE OF THE CRIME

QUESTIONS CONCERNING PERSON WHO FOUND BODY--why did he not push the police when called, why did he not take them to what he saw??? Why did he call 3 times. Why did he move the skull.

COMPUTER EVIDENCE: Could not tie the computer to one person. Multiple people had access to the computer and anyone who had access to the computer could have done a google search for any topic at any time. I know I google a word or item numerous times just because I need to go back to the website that intersted me--does that mean I have an ultera motive???? Just showed word had been googled but not to what website the search went to.

COULD NOT PROVE A MOTIVE FOR DEATH: Casey's actions aside after Caylee's disappearance. Evidence by testimony that Casey was a loving mother. No testimony to the contrary. Actions by the defendent do not make her guilty!!

CONTRIDICTING TESTIMONY BY BOTH FORENSIC ANTHROPOLOGISTS

TESTIMONY FROM GEORGE ANTHONY'S MISTRESS: Leaves doubt--what did she have to gain from false testimony?

Just too many unanswered questions to PROVE BEYOND A REASONABLE DOUBT FOR ME.

As law professors will say time and time again. There is the TRUTH and then there is the LEGAL TRUTH.

I for one am glad that the Jurors decided not to take to the press. They would have been crucified by the media.

Nancy Grace has been ready to convict Casy Anthony from the beginning. Yes she stands on her case records of how may cases she has tried but her winning percentage is not that good. Dan Abrams (other commentator) may have tried fewer cases but his winning percentage is better than Nancy's. I loved Jeffrey Tobins comments on CNN's website that the Prosecution over charged this case. He was totally right.

Now we will never know the true story of what happend to a beautiful little girl whose life ended way to short. It may be flawed but in this case our Justice system worked--it was not what we would have like to have seen, but with what was PRESENTED INTO EVIDENCE just left too many unanswered questions.


----------



## Riverrose28 (Jul 7, 2011)

Can't they charge her with illegal disposal of a body? I also heard that some of the volunteers are going to file a cival suit to charge her for their time.


----------



## Charlene (Jul 7, 2011)

there are all kinds of charges they _can_ file. the problem they have is proving them. district attorneys don't like to file charges they don't think they can prove. this is where the state went wrong BIG time in the very beginning. not having a time/cause of death for caylee, there is NO WAY they could prove murder, let along premeditated first degree murder. had they charged her with something less, i.e., second degree murder, manslaughter, etc., she would be sitting in prison for a long time instead of walking free. because the other 2 charges stemmed from what the state considered first degree murder, she had to be found not guilty of those also. if she isn't guilty of the first degree murder charges, she isn't guilty of the other charges. remember, i didn't say innocent, i said not guilty. there is a HUGE difference.

everybody and their brother can sue. those people can get judgments against her. but, you can't get blood out of a turnip. it's highly unlikely anybody will collect a dime from her. the state of florida needs to drop this whole mess and move on to prosecuting the other hundreds of cases they have pending.

sadly, the truth will never be known.


----------



## ~Lisa~ (Jul 7, 2011)

Charlene said:


> everybody and their brother can sue. those people can get judgments against her. but, you can't get blood out of a turnip.


Between book deals - interviews and movies she sadly will have more then enough money to last her lifetime in a very short amount of time. Which is the sickest part of all to me talk about adding insult to injury so the least that can happen everyone sues the crap out of her and hopefully she will not see a dime


----------



## Reble (Jul 7, 2011)

All I can say is so so sad for the death of a child.

Sorry have not followed it, but have heard the case over the news.

Yes, agree might have done it.

BUT how, why and who is guilty.

Sounds like they did not have enough evidence to find her guilty.

We can not go by our *emotions*, only by the facts that are given.

I do not want to Judge.

Rest in Peace Caylee , such a wonderful gift from God.


----------



## Jill (Jul 7, 2011)

She gets released next week, on July 13





http://www.foxnews.com/us/2011/07/07/casey-anthony-acquitted-on-murder-charges-faces-sentencing-for-lying-to/


----------

